# My Beavertail Experience(Mosquito)



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Specs:

Custom Color(Galveston Green to match Concept TX fishing reel)
Yamaha F70
Custom Poling Platform
Custom SeaDek Layout
8’ Blade Power Pole
Jack Foreman Prop and Engine set-up
Rhodan GPS trolling motor
Raymarine Axiom 7 w/side imaging
Blackout Package with Blackout Ramlin trailer


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Ditto on the folks at Beavertail!
My friend and Bahamian guide from Acklins Island wanted a Beavertail skiff after he fished on my Vengeance around Bradenton and Tampa two years ago.. this year he pulled the trigger and Liz and Eric helped get him the right skiff for the skinny waters he fishes in the Bahamas.. we all pitched in and I sincerely aprreciate the patience and guidance the Beavertail team gave us.. Garon is back in Acklins accessing the great flats on his new BT Mosquito and I’ll be joining him soon! Thanks


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

UNBEATABLE couple,team,business !!! I have my own story and have nothing but, RESPECT and thanks for them.


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

I agree, they are outstanding to work with and stand behind their company!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Love the color. Very nice boat. I like everything your doing...but the power pole .Just me,but I think they mess up the lines of a skiff
Yes I'm a crumugen, can't help it


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Matt Baldwin said:


> Custom Color(Galveston Green to match Concept TX fishing reel)


What, you didn’t want to go with the Concept Z color?


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Surffshr said:


> What, you didn’t want to go with the Concept Z color?


Funny! Was considering Concept Z(Tequila Sunrise).....but my girl prefers the green. The Tequila Sunrise was perhaps a bit aggressive.


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats on the sweet ride Matt! My experience with BT was very similar. We all were stressing over sending my Yamaha to Miami for a custom paint job. Everything worked out great though. Love the color as well!


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

h2o2sno said:


> Congrats on the sweet ride Matt! My experience with BT was very similar. We all were stressing over sending my Yamaha to Miami for a custom paint job. Everything worked out great though. Love the color as well!


Taking delivery soon, will post many more pictures. Can't wait to take her for a spin....weather is terrible, windy as heck here in Clearwater.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Cool color, and I like the way they seal off the steering and engine wiring harness.

Based on the jackplate width it appears there isn't enough space for your engine to fully turn between those sponsons. Can you turn all the way? Or do they mechanically limit to prevent the cav plate from hitting?

Where is the bilge pump(s)? Access?


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

The access hatch to the pumps is in the starboard side rear compartment. 

No....engine only turns 1/2 way, so you have to make wide turns.(lol, obviously kidding)


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Matt, thank you for posting...it's so nice to read something positive on the internet! I bought my first boat sight unseen from Liz over the phone...have since come back for my second boat and you have reaffirmed my thoughts regarding Beavertail Skiffs.

P.S. the boat looks awesome!


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I picked up my Mosquito last April and had the exact experience as you Matt, Will, Liz and Eric were truly professional and an absolute pleasure to do business with. Get ready for a ton of questions at the boat ramp


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I picked up my 2018 Vengeance back in Oct.,(my third BT since 2006 after 10 years of guiding from a Maverick,) and couldn't be more thrilled with it. The Mosquito is actually my favorite boat in their lineup but you can't go wrong with anything that Will and Liz build. Keep posting the photos.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Delivery Day is here....a few tweaks still to go.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

How is that large drainage channel around hatches and transom working out for everyone? Does water find its way back up front in rough conditions? Cracking where it bonds to the hull? That area concerns me on this skiff.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

It's TIME to SLIME !! Enjoy the experience.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet skiff! That sea deck material is going to suck to keep looking good. Let us know how it looks after a few months


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

makin moves said:


> Sweet skiff! That sea deck material is going to suck to keep looking good. Let us know how it looks after a few months


X2 on the seadek, never again! BUT, that color is amazing! Beautiful skiff, job well done! Enjoy.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I had SeaDek on my old BT skiff and it remained pretty decent looking after 9 years. Get a wheel brush and scrub it with soft scrub. I think they even recommend this on their website.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Liquid Bar Keeper's Friend will make seadek look brand new with minimal scrubbing. Just don't leave it on there very long.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Beautiful skiff!! Love the color. I was on the phone with Liz when you walked in the door to pick it up yesterday. I think she was just as excited as you, lol.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Broke the rig in yesterday, slimed up the Seadek pretty good. Internet search said Starbright cleaner was the way to go to clean the Seadek. Wipe in on, wait two minutes and then everything will clean off. I followed those directions and every little spot from a day of fishing came right off. Whole clean up on the boat took 15 minutes. So far so good on the Seadek....


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

New photo!!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks awesome, congratulations.

I went to visit, and drool over their skiffs and I was very impressed with both the skiffs and their professionalism and courtesy. Seems like a top notch operation.


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

Matt Baldwin said:


> New photo!!


That's sure to turn some heads at the landing!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> How is that large drainage channel around hatches and transom working out for everyone? Does water find its way back up front in rough conditions? Cracking where it bonds to the hull? That area concerns me on this skiff.


Beautiful skiff. This is a legitimate question as this is the next and really the only skiff I am considering.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

I haven't had the Mosquito long enough to have an opinion on the drainage....however, I will eyeball it for a few weeks and report back.....I did go full on in reverse aggressively at the boat ramp when a googan tried to hit me and water came over the transom, seemed to drain really fast.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Enjoy the new ride, Matt. You certainly won't be able to hide with that color scheme.

Have owned my Mosquito for more than a year. Even in hard reverse the aft channels work as advertised and re-direct the flow. Haven't yet had any spillage into the cockpit. Absolutely no bonding issues, spider cracks or any other problems. It's solidly built, rides fantastic and is an exceptional performing technical poling skiff. Dealing with Liz, Will and Eric is an added bonus!


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

when you can run around in 7" of water you can hide anywhere...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

You've got yours loaded down already?  I can shave another inch off that.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry, what’s with 13?


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

I work for 13 Fishing. A fishing tackle brand based in Clearwater FL.

Www.13fishing.com


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Did fox 13 do a story on you guys a while back for the morning news? The segment with Charlie beltcher.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

makin moves said:


> Did fox 13 do a story on you guys a while back for the morning news? The segment with Charlie beltcher.


Yep. Sure did.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Matt Baldwin said:


> Yep. Sure did.


Cool, I remembered it as soon as I went to your website. Looks like you guys are doing great. Congrats brother!


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Impressed today with the boat. It’s blowing 15+mph out there and it ate up the chop as stable as either of my previous flats boats(22 Pathfinder-22x Shearwater). I have a great video of it running, but site won’t allow a .mov file to upload. 

I think Jack Foreman’s prop is right. I am nearing the end of the engine break in period and it seems to want to cruise at 4800-5000 RPMs going 26-28 with the jack plate 1/2 way up and a little trim. Still have 1/3 of the throttle left and I think I’ll be able to get 6000-6200 rpms with same adjustments. Hole shot is stupid good, will run on plane with water pressure with jack plate all the way up and motor trimmed to just barely have motor cavitation plate in water. 

Propped it for shallow water performance and hole shot, not max speed.....but thinking maybe 35-38 WOT if I fool with the trim and J.plate.

Some guy in a Flats boat said “that boat is bad ass!” Today when I floated out on a flat he could only dream about fishing in his boat.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

On the water


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

How do you like that Rhodan?


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Love the Rhodan. So far the best trolling motor I’ve ever had. GPS spot lock is so stable that I had it on the other day and when it was time to go I tried to pull up the power pole. Whoops!....not on the power pole dummy! 

Additionally the motor has like a 16 speeds, pulls the little Mosquito with a wake behind it. 

I also like the Line X coating on the head of the motor....banged it up against a dock while dropping my lady off and not a scratch.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

If or better yet when I need to replace my MK, think I may give the Rhodan a try. Did it come with Line X from the factory is that something you had done?


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

TimR said:


> If or better yet when I need to replace my MK, think I may give the Rhodan a try. Did it come with Line X from the factory is that something you had done?


It comes like that. This is a Florida(Sarasota) company that is saltwater FIRST.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Matt Baldwin said:


> It comes like that. This is a Florida(Sarasota) company that is saltwater FIRST.


After some time and experience are you still a fan of the Rhodan? I see you bracket mounted and not flush mounted your electronics. Any reason as Beavertail does a lot of flush mounting? Am having a Strike made and exploring options.


----------



## Matt omlor (Jan 13, 2019)

Same here I am in building a 2020 mosquito and Liz and Eric handle there customer service better then every company I've called that build micro skiffs.


----------

